# Waeco Easycool Inverter



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

My Chausson Welcome 5 motorhome is fitted with a Waeco Easycool air con system. 240v/12v, which runs from a 1500 W. inverter that is part of the system.
Has anyone successfully run any other appliance from this fitted inverter?
Have tried unplugging the aircon unit, and plugging in a small 240 v. appliance (small vacuum cleaner) but nothing happened.
I seem to remember when it was fitted the fitters telling me that it would be possible to run other appliances from the inverter.
Any help appreciated.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been told the same, Van Bitz fittted mine a couple of months ago - so I'm curious of the answer.

Maybe EddieVanBitz would be kind enough to answer this one.

MarkM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:? 
Hi MarkM,
Are we the only two on here with this query (or answer)?
saluti, eddied


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Sorry for delay*

Hi MarM and Eddied (good name by the way  )

The Easycool inverter could in theory be used as it is a rebadged normal inverter. The problem comes in that the roof A/C is the switch to turn the inverter on and off. If there was no A/C unit a remote panel would be used to activate the inverter. I have asked Waeco why they can manufacture a switching unit to allow the inverter to be used as a normal unit in the winter and revert back to A/C use in the summer, but they don't think that there would be a demand! What do I know? 8O

A bit of jiggerypokery would easily solve these problems, but as an approved EasyCool installation specialist I couldn't advise or condone bypassing the switch and unplugging the A/C unit to allow another mains unit to be run from the inverter! I just couldn't do it (they all read this site by the way!!)

Hope this stern advice not to do something helps


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Thanks eddievanbitz. That's what I had guessed, tho being a technophobe
wasnt sure. Of course I wouldn't dream of expecting you to condone any jiggery pokey with the switching gear 8O !
saluti, eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waeco Easycool Inverter - tested*

 
MarkM, for your eyes only!
Successfully run a 500W travel hair dryer, 600W mini-oven, and 1200W
microwave.
Good tool is jiggery pokey 8O 
saluti, eddied


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent - well done eddied.

Thanks to Eddievanbitz for the stern advice - and thanks for doing a good job fitting the unit - it is coming into good use already!

MarkM


----------



## maewashigeri (Sep 24, 2013)

*Waeco easy cool wiring*

Hi guys I have just joined the forum as I have several questions to ask and I found your posts about the waeco easycool, I have just bought a secondhand waeco which I plan to fit myself but I am not sure about the wiring, it has two cables coming out of it one is obviously mains, blue/brown/yellow and green and the other cable is 2 core red/white with a screen.
If someone can help it would be much appreciated.
Cheers


----------

